
What the Heck Google? My Pixel 2 and Project Fi Woes - netinstructions
http://www.netinstructions.com/what-the-heck-google-my-project-fi-and-pixel-2-woes/
======
damm
Seems like you should be (and Google) should be riding FedEx a bit harder than
they are. Otherwise Google just gave away a phone to someone else that you
could pay for? I hope not.

As far as FedEx UPS is by far worse than FedEx here. Every shipping company
has problems; and I'd like to say it's less than 5% of the packages but
there's times you just wonder if the driver is stupid drunk or both.

\----

I've had UPS deliver one package; and drive off with the other still in the
truck because the driver was too much in a hurry to get everything.

It's a horrible experience and the lack of customer service from these
companies only make your stress worse because you can't get an answer.

